# Suche jemanden der das Trapezverfahren in Basic auf dem Ti-83 schreiben kann.



## Hdgdö (7. Mai 2010)

Suche jemanden der das Trapezverfahren in Basic auf dem Ti-83 schreiben kann.

Hier habe ich es schon für das Rechteckverfahren.
Interval von A bis B
N anzahlt der Rechtecke
U Fläche 

Untersumme:
: (B-A)/N -> H
: sum(seq(H*Y1(A+K*H),K,0,N-1))-> U
: disp U

Obersumme
: (B-A)/N ->H
: sum(seq(HY1(A+K*H),K,1,N))-> O
: dips O

Hier habe ich eine Gute Erklärung des Trapezverfahren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DudvAURJDtg
Vielleicht hilft das weiter für das Programmieren.

Ich kriege das einfach nicht hin.


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2010)

Du bist doch fast am Ziel  Die Differenz Obersumme-Untersumme ergibt das kleine Rechteck, welches Du halbierst(ergibt die Fläche des Dreiecks) und zur Untersumme addierst. Feddich.

mfg chmee


----------

